# [Mail-Server] Actualizar Servidor de Correo

## JotaCE

Estimados 

Tengo un servidor de correo electronico (en realidad dos) en los que hace unas semanas aparecio una actualizacion de dovecot 1.2 a 2 punto algo y me da la leve impresion que me voy a encontrar con alguna sopresita al aplicar la actualizacion dado que la version 1.2.17 sigue en portage y no costaria nada retroceder.

Alguien que alla aplcado la actualizacion que me pueda orientar ??

----------

## pcmaster

Prueba a replicar uno de los servidores de correo en otro PC, y si actualiza correctamente, luego actualizas el de producción.

----------

## JotaCE

```
mysql ~ # /etc/init.d/dovecot start

 * Caching service dependencies ...                                                                                                                              [ ok ]

doveconf: Warning: NOTE: You can get a new clean config file with: doveconf -n > dovecot-new.conf

doveconf: Warning: Obsolete setting in /etc/dovecot/dovecot.conf:88: ssl_listen=..:port has been replaced by service { inet_listener { port } }

doveconf: Warning: Obsolete setting in /etc/dovecot/dovecot.conf:88: protocol { ssl_listen } has been replaced by service { inet_listener { address } }

doveconf: Fatal: Error in configuration file /etc/dovecot/dovecot.conf line 88: Invalid number ]: Not a valid number

 * Starting dovecot ...

doveconf: Warning: NOTE: You can get a new clean config file with: doveconf -n > dovecot-new.conf

doveconf: Warning: Obsolete setting in /etc/dovecot/dovecot.conf:88: ssl_listen=..:port has been replaced by service { inet_listener { port } }

doveconf: Warning: Obsolete setting in /etc/dovecot/dovecot.conf:88: protocol { ssl_listen } has been replaced by service { inet_listener { address } }

doveconf: Fatal: Error in configuration file /etc/dovecot/dovecot.conf line 88: Invalid number ]: Not a valid number

 * start-stop-daemon: failed to start `/usr/sbin/dovecot'                                                                                                        [ !! ]

 * ERROR: dovecot failed to start
```

----------

## esteban_conde

 *Quote:*   

> /etc/dovecot/dovecot.conf line 88

 

Y ¿que contiene esa línea?.

----------

## JotaCE

/etc/dovecot/dovecot.conf

```
...

...

...

ssl_listen = [::]

...

...

...
```

----------

## esteban_conde

 *Quote:*   

> ssl_listen = [::] 

 

pegando lo de arriba en google creo que aparece la solucion, creo que lo que espera despues del signo igual es un par direccion:puerto tal que  asi:

ssl_listen = *:993 y puedes poner varias separadas por un espacio.

----------

## JotaCE

Tengo una duda espero me puedan ayudar....

Necesito que los usuarios de mi correo electronico puedan acceder a el desde outlock o thunderbird.

Puedo ver el correo y descargarlo pero no puedo enviar correo desde outlock o thunderbird y quiero pensar que es por el parametro mynetworks que solo permite que el correo sea solicitado de la IP local del mismo servidor de correo.

Ahora necesito que salga desde cualquier parte del mundo y planetas circunvecinos.

Que me suguieren ?

----------

